# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  دقيقة

## بياض الثلج

*أحبتي ..* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*تحية طيبة ارسلها لكم عبر عبير منتديات الحصن الاردنية*  
*في هذه الزاوية ((دقيقة )) فقط لا غير من وقتكم أسرد فيها شيئا قد يكون احدانا بحاجة لكلمة ليثبت على الطريق او يعود او يستمر في الانطلاق*  
*دقيقة قد تكون اجتماعية في اغلب الاحيان وقد تكون دينية وقد تكون جوهرية*  
*أحبكم في الله ...*  
*تابعونا وفالكم طيب* 
*حصريا لمنتديات الحصن الاردنية*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا بياض عالدقيقه الثمينه ستكون بإذن الله

----------


## بياض الثلج

*دقيقة مع :- باللين تمتلك القلوب*
 

*كان لعبد الله بن الزبير - رضي الله عنهما مزرعة في المدينة مجاورة لمزرعة يملكها* 
*معاوية بن أبي سفيان - رضي الله عنهما* 
*وفي ذات يوم دخل عمّال مزرعة معاوية إلى مزرعة إبن الزبير* 
*فغضب إبن الزبير وكتب لمعاوية في دمشق , وقد كان بينهما عداوه* *من عبدالله إبن الزبير إلى معاوية ( إبن هند آكلة الأكباد ) أما بعد* 

*فإن عمالك دخلوا إلى مزرعتي فمرهم بالخروج منها ..* 

*أو فوالذي لا إله إلا هو ليكوننّ لي معك شأن !*


*فوصلت الرسالة لمعاوية وكان من أحلم الناس فقرأها ..* 

*ثم قال لإبنه يزيد ما رأيك في إبن الزبير أرسل لي يهددني ؟* 


*فقال له إبنه يزيد : إرسل له جيشاً أوله عنده وآخره عندك يأتيك برأسه* 
*فقال معاوية : بل خيرٌ من ذلك زكاة وأقرب رحما* 

*فكتب رسالة إلى عبدالله بن الزبير يقول فيها*
*من معاوية بن أبي سفيان إلى عبدالله بن الزبير (ابن أسماء ذات النطاقين)* 

*أما بعد* 
*فوالله لو كانت الدنيا بيني وبينك لسلمتها إليك* 
*ولو كانت مزرعتي من المدينة إلى دمشق لدفعتها إليك* 
*فإذا وصلك كتابي هذا فخذ مزرعتي إلى مزرعتك وعمالي إلى عمالك* 
*فإن جنّة الله عرضها السموات والأرض* 
*فلما قرأ إبن الزبير الرسالة بكى حتى بلها بالدموع* 
*وسافر إلى معاوية في دمشق وقبّل رأسه وقال له* 
*لا أعدمك الله حلماً أحلك في قريش هذا المحل*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *دقيقة مع :- باللين تمتلك القلوب*
> 
> 
> 
> *كان لعبد الله بن الزبير - رضي الله عنهما مزرعة في المدينة مجاورة لمزرعة يملكها* 
> *معاوية بن أبي سفيان - رضي الله عنهما* 
> *وفي ذات يوم دخل عمّال مزرعة معاوية إلى مزرعة إبن الزبير*  
> 
> *فغضب إبن الزبير وكتب لمعاوية في دمشق , وقد كان بينهما عداوه* *من عبدالله إبن الزبير إلى معاوية ( إبن هند آكلة الأكباد ) أما بعد* 
> ...


يالله ما أحلاها من دقيقه قشعر بدني منها تسلم دياتك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
وتطيب الدقائق في لقاء الأحباب ، والساعات والأيام كذلك تطيبُ ..

سأُتابع وبشوق 


جوزيتِ عنا أختي الرائعة عنا كل خير 
[/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة مع أنا النفس 

 "كفى بالعلم فضيلة أن يدعيه من ليس فيه ويفرح اذا نسب اليه"


تحياتي لكم  :Eh S:

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة أخرى مع انا النفس

كفى بالجهل شيئا أن يتبرأ منه من هو فيه ، ويغضب اذا نسب اليه

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة مع منهج للحياة رائع : -
حتى تكون أسعد الناس 
" لا تعش في المثاليات بل عش واقعك ، فأنت تريد من الناس ما لاتستطيعه .. فكن عادلا "

تحياتي لكم  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

دقيقه مع السعاده

ان السعادة نجدها في ارضاء الله تعالى ومن نحب

فإن جرحك من تحب ففوض امره لله واعلم ان الله بجانبك دوما

دمتم بود

----------


## بياض الثلج

> دقيقه مع السعاده
> 
> ان السعادة نجدها في ارضاء الله تعالى ومن نحب
> 
> فإن جرحك من تحب ففوض امره لله واعلم ان الله بجانبك دوما
> 
> دمتم بود






 :SnipeR (5):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> 


 :SnipeR (5):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]دقيقة مع غاية الوجود ..[/align]*[align=center]

*غاية وجودنا وهدفها السامي هو عبادة الله تعالى ، وحين تتحول هذه الغاية الى حب للشهوات والدنيا ، يفقد الإنسان معنى الوجود ولذّة العيش فيه ، فيصبح بلا اهداف ويتيه في الدنيا وتضيق عليه جوانبها .. دعونا لا ننسى غاية وجودنا.*

*صلوا على الحبيب المصطفى ، صلى الله عليه وسلم* [/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *[align=center]دقيقة مع غاية الوجود ..[/align]*[align=center]
> 
> *غاية وجودنا وهدفها السامي هو عبادة الله تعالى ، وحين تتحول هذه الغاية الى حب للشهوات والدنيا ، يفقد الإنسان معنى الوجود ولذّة العيش فيه ، فيصبح بلا اهداف ويتيه في الدنيا وتضيق عليه جوانبها .. دعونا لا ننسى غاية وجودنا.*
> 
> *صلوا على الحبيب المصطفى ، صلى الله عليه وسلم* [/align]


اللهم صلي عليه وسلم 

 :Cgiving:

----------


## بياض الثلج

*[align=center]
دقيقة مع :- القضاء والقدر 

لماذا التألمُ لفَقْدِ شَيءٍ، والعتاب، وضيق الصدر، أليس كل شيء مُقَدَّر؟ أليس ذلك من قَدَرِ الله، وهو سبحانه حَكِيم عَدْلٌ لا يظلم مثقال ذرة؟ 
آمنت بالله، ورضيت به سبحانه، وبقضائه كله، خيره وشره، حلوه ومره [/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة مع النفس التواقة الى الرضى

أبين ما في الانسان ضعفه فمن شهد الضعف من نفسه نال الاستقامة مع الله تعالى

محبتي لكم

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة مع:-  التقدم للامام

صحة النظر في الأمور نجاة من الغرور

تقديري ومحبتي لكم ،،

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

[align=center]
اشكرك سيدتي على هذه الروعه وكميه الحكم والنصائح المنثوره هنا ... 

اسال الله ان ينفع بكلماتك الاسلام والمسلمين 


واسمحي لي بمشاركه خفيفه .. اتمنى تتقبليها 



 

قال ابن الجهم الشاعر يوم مدح المتوكل :

أنت كالكلب في حفاظك للود ... وكالتيس في قِراع الخطوب

أنت كالدلو ، لا عدمناك دلواً ... من كبار الدلا كثير الذنوب

فعرف المتوكل حسن مقصده وخشونة لفظه ، وأنه ما رأى سوى ما شبهه به ، لعدم المخالطة وملازمة البادية ، 

فأمر له بدار حسنة على شاطئ دجلة ، فيها بستان حسن ، يتخلله نسيم لطيف يغذّي الأرواح ، والجسر قريب منه ، وأمر بالغذاء اللطيف أن يتعاهد به ، فكان – أي ابن الجهم – يرى حركة الناس ولطافة الحضر ، فأقام ستة أشهر على ذلك ، والأدباء يتعاهدون مجالسته ومحاضرته ، 

ثم استدعاه الخليفة بعد مدة لينشده ، فحضر وأنشد :

عيون المها بين الرصافة والجسر ...  جلبن الهوى من حيث أدري ولا أدري

فقال المتوكل : لقد خشيت عليه أن يذوب رقة ولطافة


القصد من هذه القصه ان لانحكم على الاخرين بتسرع فكل شخص منا له بيئه ومجتمع معين ... وحتما لكل شخص اسلوبه الذي تعود عليه ..[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة مع :- سعة رحمة الله تعالى بخلقه

عن أبي هريرة  قال : قال النبي (ص) :- إن الله تجاوز لي عن أمتي ما وسوست به صدورها ما لم تعلم أو تكلم

صباحكم خير  :Emb3(1):

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة مع منهج للحياة رائع : -
حتى تكون أسعد الناس 

" عش حياة البساطة... واياك والرفاهية والاسراف والبذخ .. فكلما ترفه الجسم تعقدت الروح"

صباح الخير أحبتي،، :Eh S(8):

----------


## mylife079

كن مع الله كما يريد يكن معك فوق ما تريد , وقريبا منها ما قاله الإمام أحمد : إذا أردت أن يكون الله لك كما تحب فكن له كما يحب .

ويدل على هذه الكلمات الرائعة قوله تعالى: ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب) وقوله تعالى : ( ومن يتق الله يجعل له من أمره يسرا ) وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " احفظ الله تجده تجاهك " .

----------


## رنيم

يسلمووو

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة مع العقل:-

فكر قبل أن تعزم وتدبر قبل أن تهجم وشاور قبل أن تقدم

مساءكم ريحان أخضر :Emb3:

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة مع :- دعاء 

اللهم لا تفرق جمعنا هذا إلا بذنب مغفور وسعي مشكور وعمل صالح مبرور وتجارة لن تبور يا عزيز يا غفور 
اللهم اجعل اجتماعنا هذا اجتماعا مرحوما وتفرقنا بعده تفرقا معصوما ولا تجعل فينا شقيا ولا محروما

جمعة مباركة أحبتي :SnipeR (69):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

دقيقه قبل ان تذهب مع ذكريات الماضي

فكر ان الله معك دوما وان الغد بإذن الله أفضل من اليوم

وان الله رحيم بعباده

فمهما حدث او سيحدث فلا تذهب اسيرا لذكريات الماضي الأليم

وكن ممن يعيشون لغد جميل

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة

" الروية والفكر يكشفان عن الحزم والفطنة"

صباحكم ورد  :Eh S(8):

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة مع :- أحد أقوال د.مصطفى السباعي

لا تطلق لفظ " العدو" الا على الأجنبي المحارب أما المواطن الذي تختلف معه فهو " خصم " والعدو لا تنفع معه الا الشدة والخصم يفيد معه كثيرا حسن الخلق والإغضاء عن الاساءة وترك الفرصة له ليفهمك.

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقةمع :- الحقيقة 

ضياع العالم أن يكون بلا إخوان ، وضياع الجاهل قلة عقله

لكم الخير  :Eh S(15):

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة مع 

أصل الورع القناعة وثمرته الراحة 


مساءكم معطر بالريحان  :Cgiving:

----------


## mylife079

دقيقة مع دموعي

يادموعي..
أفهميني...
الحزن ...هو ساحتي
والااااه... هي غنوتي
ودرب الالم..
مشيته..
مشيته..
مشيته..
ايه هذي
هي خطوتي ..
وحده..
الم..
جروو ح..
هذي هي علتي.. 
يادموعي...
وين ارووح..
ماعاد لي قلب
يقوى الجرووح..
مليت حزنك يازمن..
مليت جرحك يازمن..
مليت قسوة هالزمن..
مليت ضحكي.. 
وانا جرحي لي وطن..
مليت...
ومحد درى بحالتي..
ماغيرك انتي دمعتي... 
يمكن ماتسعديني...
بس أحسك تفهميني...

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة أخرى مع :- منهج للحياة رائع 

حتى تكون أسعد الناس:-

"انظر إلى من هو دونك ... في الجسم والصورة والمال والبيت والوظيفة والذرية ... لتعلمأنك فوق ألوف الناس"


 :Eh S(7):

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو هناء

----------


## اسلام الدولات

اذا كل الدقايق هيك بخلي وقتي كله الها
شكرا كتير وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة 

" الاخلاص تاج على رؤوس المتقين"

مساءكم فرح عامر :Emb3:

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة مع :- منهج للحياة رائع 

حتى تكون أسعد الناس 
:زر المستشفى لتعرف نعمة العافية ، والسجن لتعرف نعمة الحرية ، و المارستان لتعرف معنى العقل لأنك في نعم لا تدري بها "

مساءكم أوركيدا :Eh S(17):

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة مع :- كيف تكون سعيدا ؟

" أد واجبك على خير ما يرضي الله واخدم الناس على خير ما يرضي الناس وتعلم أكثر مما تستفيد من العلم به وافتح قلبك لأكرم ما في الحياة من مباهج وأغمض عينيك عن أقبح ما فيها من أسواء تكن سعيدا في الأرض وفي السماء"

دقيقة كانت من أقوال د.مصطفى السباعي

مسائكم سعيد أحبتي  :Emb3:

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة 

" أركان المروءة أربعة : حسن الخلق والسخاء والتواضع والنسك"

عمتم مساءا أحبتي

----------


## mylife079

دقيقة 

الصمت هو العلم الأصعب من علم الكلام، يصعب أحيانا تفسيره وهو أفضل جواب لبعض الأسئلة، وقيل قديما أن الصمت إجابة رائعة لايتقنها الآخرون، ومما قيل عنه نذكر:

- قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :"من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت".

- وقال علي ابن ابي طالب كرم الله وجهه: "إذا تم العقل نقص الكلام"، وقال: "بكثرة الصمت تكون الهيبة".

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة مع :- منهج للحياة رائع 

حتى تكون أسعد الناس
" لا تكن كالذباب لا يقع إلا على الجرح ، فإياك والوقوع في أعراض الناس وذكر مثالبهم والفرح بعثراتهم وطلب زلاتهم"


مساؤكم أوركيدا :SnipeR (87):

----------


## بياض الثلج

دقيقة مع :- كيف تكون عظيما؟ 

"من أطاع ربه وبر والديه ووصل رحمه وأعان اخوانه وأكرم أصدقاءه ونفع سائر المسلمين وأسهم في تقدم الحضارة واسعاد الانسانية بما يصلحها في الدارين فذلك هو الذي يدعى في ملكوت السموات عظيما" د.مصطفى السبيعي


مسائكم فرح عامر لا ينتهي :SnipeR (36):

----------


## بياض الثلج

*[align=center]

أحبتي .... بعد مرور شهر كامل على (دقيقة) كانت هذه هي الدقيقة الاخيرة مني لكم عبر منتديات الحصن الأردنية أتمنى أنها كانت خفيفة الظل عليكم تلك الدقائق .

وحتى ألقاكم .لكم مني خالص الحب والتقدير 

المخلصة لكم /هنــــــــــــاء

[/align]*

----------


## الورده الجوريه

دقيقه لا تعليق لان الدقيقه في ذكر الله افضل من اي شىء
شكررررررررررررررا

----------


## وردة الأمل

دقيقة للصلاة على الرسول

----------


## mylife079

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## عاشق الحصن

دقيقه اقفها على اطلال من غابوا  عن هذا الصرح

نتذكر فيها اجمل ما كان لهم من اعمال

نستشهد لهم كل شيء و نقول لهم

عودو فنحن في انتظاركم ايها الاحبه

فنحن ها هنا نلتقي كي نرتقي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]دقيقة نقف فيها عند انفسنا .. لماذا نحن هنا؟ ما هو هدف تواجدنا الحقيقي في المنتديات؟
أهو لتبادل الخبرات وتقديم الفائدة .. أم للتعارف .. أم لإثارة الخلافات ؟

فليحدد كل منا مع اي صف هو .. ..[/align]

----------

